# Dropped into Sir Vape



## CloudmanJHB (11/3/16)

So popped into Sir Vape while I am in Durbs and what a great bunch of friendly guys! 

Craig I have new respect, you are a juice master, never knew you had so many juices out!

Hugo those bottles and designs are of the hook, a great team I must say!

You guys have an awesome spot! Keep it up  

And now I have twice as much juice as I arrived with... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/3/16)

Going to do my best to drip into the meet tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (11/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Going to do my best to drip into the meet tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hope to see you there @CloudmanJHB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Going to do my best to drip into the meet tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don't dry hit anyone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

